# montage video



## roquebrune (26 Octobre 2018)

Quelle est la meilleure app de montage video  4k sur ipad pro  12.9 ?
c' est surtout pour faire des montages de videos de famille donc  quelque chose de complet mais surtout tres facile a utiliser
assembler plusieurs videos en une, couper des parties, retoucher  luminosite et balance des blancs ... et surtout ne pas tronquer des videos 4k verticales

LumaFusion est il facile a utiliser ?

merci a tous


----------



## roquebrune (26 Octobre 2018)

Bon j’ai acheté lumafusion


----------



## USB09 (26 Octobre 2018)

Oui mais famille rime plutôt avec iMovie.


----------



## roquebrune (26 Octobre 2018)

trop tard je l' ai paye je suis pro   et puis avec iMovie j' ai pas vu comment on pouvait assembler des videos verticales


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2018)

Luma est très bien. C'est un très bon choix, bien plus complet que iMovie. Tu ne seras pas déçu.


----------



## roquebrune (27 Octobre 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Luma est très bien. C'est un très bon choix, bien plus complet que iMovie. Tu ne seras pas déçu.


merci,  je ne le trouve pas tres intuitif et il n' a pas de split view par exemple
mais bon ... je vais m' habituer peu a peu


----------



## wip (30 Janvier 2019)

Après avoir testé quelques montages avec LumaFusion sur iPadPro... j'ai retrouvé avec joie FinalCutPro X !! Certes, LumaFusion est peut-être le meilleur sur Ios, bien plus rapide à l'export que FCP X sur mon MacPro, mais l'interface est tellement plus pratique sur le logiciel d'Apple (avec l'avantage aussi d'être sur MacOs et pas Ios) que je ne pense plus que j'utiliserai LumaFusion... à moins d'y être forcé.
Bref, malheureusement, à ce niveau là mon iPadPro ne peux pas encore remplacer mon ordi


----------



## roquebrune (30 Janvier 2019)

merci mais je le veux sur iPad uniquement


----------



## wip (30 Janvier 2019)

Dans ce cas, essayes de filmer uniquement avec ton ipad (et ton iphone si tu utilises icloud), car la récupération des rushs d'une autre caméra n'est pas toujours très simple


----------



## roquebrune (30 Janvier 2019)

je ne filme qu ' a l' iphone et tres rarement avec le Sony A7RIII


----------



## USB09 (13 Février 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> trop tard je l' ai paye je suis pro   et puis avec iMovie j' ai pas vu comment on pouvait assembler des videos verticales


Pas sûr que les vidéos verticales passent bien à la télé.


----------



## roquebrune (13 Février 2019)

on a pas la tele


----------

